# Security Check/ Residency visa



## britgal (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello all, 

i have been offered a job with a Government company in Abu Dhabi and have already signed my Job Offer and returned it, however a ll i am waiting for know is the final nod from the security check people. This has been about 7 weeks now and no reply. I have emailed the PRO at the new company in Abu Dhabi but they cannot book flights etc until this has been done. I was in the UK military since i left school with a impecible record have never been in trouble with the police in the UK or anywhere else. Why is it taking so long? can anyone please help?

many thanks


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Delays are normal, especially in the government. I had a friend go through the same situation as you and it took about 10 weeks to get sorted. Not knowing is the hardest part.

Best of luck!


----------



## britgal (Jul 10, 2011)

*security clearance*

Many thanks for your reply cobragb.. i suppose i shall have to play that horidable waiting game... lol


----------



## biscuit63 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Britgal

I'm in the same situation as you, signed contract with a Government Co early June, 30 years in the military and 11 weeks later......still waiting for security clearance!! The only answer I get from the PRO is be patient and wait but there is no other information at all....very very frustrating!!

Will be 3 months next week!!!! 

Have you heard anything at all??? feel free to PM me if you want.

Cheers

Biscuit


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

britgal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i have been offered a job with a Government company in Abu Dhabi and have already signed my Job Offer and returned it, however a ll i am waiting for know is the final nod from the security check people. This has been about 7 weeks now and no reply. I have emailed the PRO at the new company in Abu Dhabi but they cannot book flights etc until this has been done. I was in the UK military since i left school with a impecible record have never been in trouble with the police in the UK or anywhere else. Why is it taking so long? can anyone please help?
> 
> many thanks


Security cleareance / check has nothing to do with your background, its all about your nationality. You are British passport, so no problem for you. It can take up to 4 months btw. Don't worry just be patient!


----------



## biscuit63 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi JBY

Many thanks for your reply, it has given me some hope that it's not just me!

I am a dual national and currently living in Australia and put down my Australian passport details so I hope that doesn't hold me up any further! 

Cheers


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Mine only took 2 weeks but maybe I was just lucky?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine took 4 days ...


----------



## biscuit63 (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope these quick turnaround times were just for a basic security check. Mine and Britgal are for security permits/clearance to work with a government contractor for defence. Also we are outside the UAE which I've heard takes longer? I've been quoted 7 weeks as the norm but it's 11 weeks now for me.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

JBY said:


> *Security cleareance / check has nothing to do with your background, its all about your nationality*. You are British passport, so no problem for you. It can take up to 4 months btw.


That is WRONG....

There have been Australian citizens who were declined based on their country of origin, in fact there was 1 person in this forum who faced it

And British passport doesnt give any advantage for security clearances.

What matters is country of origin (for naturalized Brits) and in some cases even country of origin of the spouse...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

biscuit63 said:


> I hope these quick turnaround times were just for a basic security check. Mine and Britgal are for security permits/clearance to work with a government contractor for* defence*.


Thats the most crucial factor. 

I am sure it takes such long turaround times for most recruits in that particular area...


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> That is WRONG....
> 
> There have been Australian citizens who were declined based on their country of origin, in fact there was 1 person in this forum who faced it
> 
> ...


Yes it does, its all about your nationality, keep in mind this is only for abudhabi government based jobs/contractors, If she had a Somali passport for example she wouldve gotten rejected outright regardless of background.

This poster does not have country of origin from blacklisted nation. FYI on the other thread about those who got rejected based on country of origin/nationalized i myself clarified if you checked about this on that thread so i am aware of it. 

He/she will be fine no worries, like i said it can take up to 4 months ! be patient 

Good reference is this post on auhliving for ppl inquiring about this issue: Security Clearence Rejected for Some Nationalities in AbuDhabi | Abu Dhabi Living | things you need to know about Abu Dhabi !


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

JBY said:


> Yes it does, its all about your nationality, keep in mind this is only for abudhabi government based jobs/contractors, If she had a Somali passport for example she wouldve gotten rejected outright regardless of background.
> 
> This poster does not have country of origin from blacklisted nation. FYI on the other thread about those who got rejected based on country of origin/nationalized i myself clarified if you checked about this on that thread so i am aware of it.
> 
> ...


The OP should be fine.

However if someone has a blacklisted/red flaged country of origin that person will be denied a clearance irrespective of what passport he/she holds


----------



## britgal (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Biscuit,

Sorry i have not replied earlier, i just have not been on the site was sick and tired of trying to find answers...lol

I got an email last week saying there is a backlog of about 1500 people and to just be patient but like you its coming up to 3 months now............

if i hear anything i shall keep you posted

............ am new to this what does PM mean? lol


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

PM = Private message.  You will find it in the box below where you sign in.


----------



## biscuit63 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Britgal

First I just noticed we cant PM each other as we haven't made 5 posts on the forum, once we do this then the PM service is enabled....so until then we have to use this post.

Well, I have some news, but not good news. Last week I checked on any progress only to be told that after 11 weeks my application for security clearance had been "lost" and all my papers had to be resubmitted! Words fail me!! Well except for some very choice ones anyway!!!!! So my paperwork has been resubmitted and I start the process again.

The problem is there is so much conflicting information its hard to keep sane and patient. I have been told one one hand that it should take 4 weeks to normally obtain clearance, or thats what my last email from the the company said. I have also heard it can take up to 4 months. A friend in the UAE said it is commonplace for them to misplace/lose paperwork. You have been told of a 1500 application backlog. 

Basically its all poop!

You have to wait, be patient but on the otherhand keep chasing the company in case the applicaion has been lost or slipped through the net. I think the CNIA should have a customer service number or give a service number that can be tracked or something as this is all sooooooo frustrating.

I hope you get news soon but I wont check on mine for another couple of weeks now....what else can I/we do!

cheers

biscuit

PS. Look forward to being able to PM you ha ha.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

This is the CID check right? The one you do after you got the good conduct certificate. Im waiting for mine too but only 2 weeks so far. The PRO said I can expected mine on the second week of September. Keep my fingers crossed!! The Japanese girl in the same company got her clearance after 2.5 months.


----------



## britgal (Jul 10, 2011)

biscuit63 said:


> Hi Britgal
> 
> First I just noticed we cant PM each other as we haven't made 5 posts on the forum, once we do this then the PM service is enabled....so until then we have to use this post.
> 
> ...


Hi biscuit,

Thanks for the info.....you must be livid....I feel like I should ask them but I feel like I am pestering them.

Can't do anything now anyway as it's the weekend...... The funny thing is when I had the job offer and signed all my contract etc to send back they also asked me to send them my educational certificates for attesting so I scanned them at work and sent them through..... Little did I realise that I should have had them attested here prior to sending them out........ I asked them that and they said don't worry all is ok! I just don't know am getting p******d off with it now.

I have my fingers crossed for you and I shall ask them to check to see I they still have my application.

Will keep you posted..... Pm me anytime

Britgal


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to the UAE!! At best, it's bad and, at it's worst, it's like walking through treacle.... Everything is like Manjana in Spain but, they call it "Inshallah" here... It's all part of the acclimatisation process!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## snipes (May 18, 2011)

Guys don't get disheartened NeilRock is right it's not personal, it's just the way it works here, but there is nothing wrong with a gentle reminder with the PRO now and again, don't piss him off though as he will be a valuable asset when you get here, good luck with it all


----------

